# This could be a gift....



## maxer (Jan 24, 2009)

hi everyone....i just realized that this ability of mine ....is from depersonalization....the first time it happened to me ....i was 14 and i consumed marijuana... i always thought there was something mixed in it... i started to trip out really bad.....somehow i got home...i didnt even rem how i did....and i went to sleep....since it was my 3rd time smoking i wasnt to scared...i slept a whole day... then woke up.....and i still felt kinda high....i dont know how to discribe it ...but it just didn't feel real.... the difference is as significant as wearing eye glasses for the first time... and seeing the world a new....well it tripped me out....... i went to the washroom... and went to wash my face....i look in the mirror...and start to think.....wait....is that meee???? thats how i look likee....i foudn it hard to concentrate...and i found it hard to really do anything.... so much of my life i was just scared beacause i couldnt go to my parents and tell them i did drugs and now i think i am mental so i need to see a docter.. my parents would of just killed me rite there i think....so i hid it from the world....didnt talk about it...didnt show it....and tried to just except the fact...i was fuked...live with it...riteee? .....welll........ it.s been 8 years now....and i am 21....and i have some good news....no it did not go away....it did not get better....i think it got more stronger....but i realzied something...i started to become very perceptive of everything around me...when i got into any form of anxiety the world kinda slowed down.. and i felt liek my body isnt real and i controlled it from within my head...at first u cant really do nothing...but when u practice u end up getting these skills....i dont know what other word to use then super powers...i know it sounds dumb...but i can sit in a room and know everything happenign around me at the same time...i can tell just what people are thinking.. how they going to behave. and act... its hard to describe...and when i get into fights my heart races so much that time slows down...and i can make my body to amazing things... and react really quickly...alot of meditation is required....i can even force my self to stop feeling pain... from exercises...i can just keep going....i dont think that this is a curse i belive it to be a gift....maby its like some part of being human that only some people get...a trait that we must of used for hunting or something back in the day and its coming out now...or maby we mutants....liek the xmen....lol....who knows rite??? i just know its not as bad as u think it is.... i think and always thought of it as a gift...and i am sure it is...if u are getting similar experiances plz let me know i am goign to check everyday.....thnk u and i am sooooooo happy i aint alone......to tell you the truth i kinda felt like god for a really long time....lol..


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Haha. Imagine that. We're all supermen and we don't even know it.
I'm gonna meditate on that.


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

ha well I am re-gifting this gift the next chance i get :roll:


----------



## maxer (Jan 24, 2009)

i know this is going to sound strange....but try some online multiplayer game.....like halo 3 of call of duty 4....and while u play....take time breath...and think...before u start...the gamewill start to slow down... and u will know what i am talking about...if u cant slow down time.,,as of yet ....u need to learn to control ur adrenalin ...so u can get it to come when ever u want...like now i can even slow down time when i play pool...everytime i take a shot....its really weird try it ....and let me know what happens


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone's been watching _Wanted_.


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Someone's been watching _Wanted_.


HAHA. I was going to say that in my first post but i didn't know if anyone would get the reference :lol:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

alexandra23 said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Someone's been watching _Wanted_.
> ...


We're on the same wavelength.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

a gift :?:
what are we if not slaves to this torment


----------



## bad.mojo (Jan 29, 2009)

Man.. u totally get it... like Eckhart Tolle or Buddha or uncountable number of other poeple, it is so scary at the beginning, rite? But when you just "run with it" it change. And btw I don't think playing videogames is the most enjoyable thing you can do, did you try painting? Or maybe gluing models together? It's like constant trip but without the shitty things around like visuals.. that's right... did you ever red "the power of now" ?


----------



## drawynitsed (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this just makes us all painfully aware of everything, but detached from it.


----------



## justadream (Jan 24, 2009)

haha i've kind of thought of it that way too.

But not exactly a "gift." It doesn't make us better than anyone, just different.
I think it actually makes us more deep-thinkers... like it makes us question reality and think in a philosophical manner.


----------



## tayiadragonbite (Sep 27, 2008)

it's like that a lot for me.i am very analytical and logical and i have been in some bad situations where i know if it wasn't for the DP state i might not be here today. so i can see some benefit to having DP as bad as that may sound.it made me very good at reading people and yes knowing how they will act and react, need that cause i can't connect on an emotional level most of the time.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

DP has helped my writing and shaped my life.
I'd still never call it a gift.
If I can beat it, then maybe it will have been in retrospect.


----------



## Brightersideoflife (Feb 6, 2009)

i can relate somewhat because i got it at 14 too and just about the same way in the bathroom looking at the mirror LOL maybe theres a portal in there? :lol:


----------



## Xalanzar (Feb 10, 2009)

I feel like I can tell what people are going to say sometimes... almost feels like you can read their thoughts. Maybe this is a gift at times


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in my room last night, totally DP'd, and all of a sudden I realized that my textbook was floating. That freaked me out for sure, but even weirder was when I realized I could control it with my mind. Crazy shit, man.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

As much as I despise and do not like Depersonalization (I've had it for 10 years by the way). I do believe you are right. Just watch the movie "Wanted" where the guy has panick attacks and can see things differently with slow time. If you exercise your "problem" you will get better.

This could actually be a form of enlightenment 

Evolution is taking place right now and many Gurus and philosophers do believe that we are entering a new stage of consciousness. We DP people might be the first ones that are actually there.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

You people are keeping yourself sick by thinking this way.

Nobody here is enlightened, can slow down time, or control people's thoughts.

How do you expect to get well and start feeling real if you don't live within reality? Stop the magical thinking.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> You people are keeping yourself sick by thinking this way.
> 
> Nobody here is enlightened, can slow down time, or control people's thoughts.
> 
> How do you expect to get well and start feeling real if you don't live within reality? Stop the magical thinking.


I concur.


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

maxer said:


> but i can sit in a room and know everything happenign around me at the same time...i can tell just what people are thinking.. how they going to behave. and act... its hard to describe


I know exactly what you mean that, although i could do that long before i ever had dpd, its cuz my parents used to fight a lot when i was younger, so i can feel the emotions in the air, if that makes sense. I know when people are acting out when they are trying to impress, i know when they are mad, or if they are acting fake, like you said its hard to describe, but i know exactly what you mean


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Eric said:


> maxer said:
> 
> 
> > but i can sit in a room and know everything happenign around me at the same time...i can tell just what people are thinking.. how they going to behave. and act... its hard to describe
> ...


People with DP are obsessively self-aware, and often above average in intelligence. We understand people. People are creatures of habit and are predictable. Thus we can understand them.

Don't attach a magical tag to it. I am very good at predicting people as well. Its not because I am enlightened, its because ive spent enough time faking and acting myself to tell when other people are doing it.


----------



## tayiadragonbite (Sep 27, 2008)

> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > People with DP are obsessively self-aware, and often above average in intelligence. We understand people. People are creatures of habit and are predictable. Thus we can understand them.
> ...


yea i spent a lot of time studying people it's not magical it's just analysis and logic and time slowing is just a matter of perception.


----------

